

LocalOn (YC S13) Gives Small Businesses a One-Stop Shop for Online Marketing - shahbano
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/09/localon-launch/

======
RKoutnik
The place I used to work at had a similar idea, just an incredibly poor
execution. LocalOn has the right idea - local businesses are very skeptical of
non-local companies _especially_ startups. They're typically much more
emotionally invested in their business than salespeople account for, and don't
want to associate their business with a perceived loser [0].

If you're a startup trying to edge your way in to the long tail of local
sales, focus on getting a sales partner with local cred. The local break/fix
or MSP shop will be an excellent bet - they already resell plenty of tech
products.

[0] Anything other than a winner, e.g. most startups.

~~~
solistice
I'd recommend them collecting some testimonials from exsisting customers, and
pairing them with their location so they can display local testimonials to
local businesses that may have come across their site. Knowing that Carl 2
blocks away is using it could very well make the difference between a signup
and no signup.

Keep going guys!

------
j4pe
Sounds like they've come a long way since they started. Whoever had to go
door-to-door pitching a web startup to local shop owners in the Bay Area
should get some kind of medal.

